# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  ** Spicy Cajun Rub **

## baseline_9

Ok guys this is defo worth trying out. Ive just posted it in another thread but thought I would stick it here for all to see.

2 Tbsp paprica
2 Tbsp cayenne pepper
1 Tbsp black pepper corns, ground
2 cloves of garlic
3 Tbsp onion flakes
2 Tbsp dried oregano
salt

Put all into a blender or food processor, grind it up, done!

Rub it on meat or fish whatever.

If u want it to last a long time bake it in the oven on a low temp for 10 mins to dry out the garlic


Make it up in big batches if u want. Make this but times it all by 3 or 4.

----------


## baseline_9

bump

----------


## gbrice75

Have you tried it with chicken breast yet?

----------


## baseline_9

> Have you tried it with chicken breast yet?


Yes, it is very good

----------


## gbrice75

Perfect! Summer is around the corner and I will once again be grilling all my meats outside, so i've been needing a good rub. Thx!

----------


## baseline_9

> Perfect! Summer is around the corner and I will once again be grilling all my meats outside, so i've been needing a good rub. Thx!


Im sure u will like it

Also great if u wanna make some spicy sweet potato wedges...

Cut sweet potato up however u want and put oil on them, then oss them in a little of this rub, bake in the oven for 30-45 mins or untill cooked

----------


## baseline_9

Bump for 405

Try mixing this rub with crushed corn flakes.... Flour and egg chicken breasts and then dunk them in this mix... Roast in the oven...

----------


## baseline_9

Bump as a thread has just started lookin pg for dry rubs

----------


## Bertuzzi

Bump... because it sounds good and other should see it.... I'm gonna try it soon. Thanks

----------


## Renagd1973

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only person out here that likes to cook on the grill or smoke my meat. I also like to smoke fish as well but not sure how bad all the smoked meat would be to my health. Which also leads me to ask this question is beef jerky good for you since it is protein?

----------


## Joco71

Thanks I will give this a run!

----------

